# F.f. Bruce ...



## amishrockstar

*I haven't read F.F. Bruce, but I've heard that he didn't believe in the full inerrancy of scripture... any thoughts on this (where might I find this in his writings)? 
I also heard on a radio talk show that F.F Bruce as well as John Stott would believe that the Bible offers no support that believers in Christ will go to heaven when they die (it was a radio program and no references were given during the discussion -sorry) ... any thoughts on this?
THANKS
*


----------



## etexas

amishrockstar said:


> *I haven't read F.F. Bruce, but I've heard that he didn't believe in the full inerrancy of scripture... any thoughts on this (where might I find this in his writings)? I also heard on a radio talk show that F.F Bruce as well as John Stott would believe that the Bible offers no support that believers in Christ will go to heaven when they die (it was a radio program and no references were given during the discussion) ... any thoughts on this?
> THANKS
> *


The one and only book I have read of Bruce is his classic: Paul, Apostle of the Heart set Free....As I recall it was well written and seemed orthodox in scope.....that said I read it early in my Christian walk, so there may be elements I missed that would now bother me.


----------



## wsw201

This is the first time I have ever heard this about Bruce. I have his book on the Canon of Scripture and it is excellent. I would highly recommend it. 

Regarding Bruce and Stott, I have never heard that and and based on what I have read from their books, its not true.


----------



## py3ak

As I understand, Bruce has something of a qualified position on inerrancy, and Stott has annihilationistic leanings vis-a-vis the fate of the impenitent. Maybe the radio program conflated these things?


----------



## RamistThomist

Many English/European evangelicals didn't feel the need to make the same distinctions on inerrancy at that time as we did. That doesn't question his orthodoxy at all. Some of their qualifications could be just semantics.


----------



## A5pointer

py3ak said:


> As I understand, Bruce has something of a qualified position on inerrancy, and Stott has annihilationistic leanings vis-a-vis the fate of the impenitent. Maybe the radio program conflated these things?



Bruce and Stott see the Bible as teaching conditional immortality. Eternal llife to those in Christ. Final death for those outside.


----------



## amishrockstar

"Thanks" for all the replies,
the radio interview was somewhat of a debate about where a Christian goes when he/she dies; it was with Dr. Bob Morey (if any of you are familiar with him) and some guy who believed --as many of the cults do-- in conditionalism, soul sleep, etc. 
I think I'll try and read some of Bruce's stuff pretty soon.


----------

